# Some of my hunting kills



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been doing some renovations in my basement lately, and I came across some slingshot hunting photos from my earlier years ... sooo, I thought I would share them with you. This first photo was made when I was in my early teens, before I grew my beard. Those are some ducks and geese I got in one day of shooting on the outskirts of Edmonton, Alberta.









When I got older I wanted to hunt bigger game, of course. So I started hunting deer ... careful to take only head shots. It takes a very powerful slingshot to take down a deer, but by this time I was a lot stronger and able to handle the heavy bands required. Here I am with a friend somewhere in northern Alberta, with our take for the week.









Hope you enjoy these.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Slingshot Deer!? :what:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> Slingshot Deer!? :what:


That's nothing!! I know of a guy in Africa who can kill an elephant with TBS on an adult fork from 337 meters away. Not those BS toys you all keep playing around with...

Too soon?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL I thought it was ... now confirmed ha ha


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's a picture of one of my typical kills from last summer. It breaks my heart there wasn't anybody else there that day.

I had to take the picture myself, so I'm not in the picture. I got him with an eye shot from 50 yards.

This bad boy had been hanging around a local playground and he was scaring the kids. I had to put him down.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

head shot


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Good hunting Charles ! never figured a deer could be take with a slingshot, awesome ! I have taken many rabbits (more pest control than explicit hunting), head shots with 10mm steel at 300+FPS, quite effective and instant kill ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Say... What's the 10 meter badge thing?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol ok


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sunchierefram said:


> Say... What's the 10 meter badge thing?


Here you go:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/?p=386228

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

Good shooting! I didn't know rubber existed back then. Makes what those of us who actually pursue game with a slingshot nowadays seem pretty insignificant.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hard to believe, but it is possible.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Now wait just a minute. Everyone knows there are no basements in British Columbia.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

LOL....


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Lug said:


> Now wait just a minute. Everyone knows there are no basements in British Columbia.


What you dont believe he was doin reno's in his basement?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I will post my photos of Mastodon kills another time. Think I might go after underwater rhino sometime this summer, but I need to practice my sub-slingshot shooting first.

:wave:

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, Charles, nice shooting!!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Wow, Charles, nice shooting!!


Its a joke...

 ...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow I'm taking up Monkey style right away this confirms its a very powerful style. :rofl:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> PorkChopSling said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, Charles, nice shooting!!
> ...


I see, lol, didn't want to call Charles out, and who knows what kind of crazy powerful bands they might have had back in the Stone Age


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I hope you all enjoyed my little joke. Of course those are not photos of me ... and I used Photoshop to remove the guns and insert the slingshots.

Let me be very clear. I have no disrespect for those who hunt with a slingshot. I have been a hunter all my life, and I do hunt with my slingshots.

Sometimes folks post rather extravagant claims on the internet ... and on this forum. For some reason, some folks seem to lose their common sense when reading such claims. And pointing out the physical improbability of extravagant claims does not seem to dissuade those who are prone to easy belief. Perhaps a little dose of humor from time to time will help to keep our feet on the ground.

By all means, I encourage everyone to experiment and push themselves to the limit of their abilities. Try new techniques, use new equipment, try for greater accuracy, try for more power. The badges awarded on this forum are meant to encourage such explorations. But in hunting situations, it is unwise and unethical to engage in activities which are likely to simply injure or maim your game. You must be sure of your own equipment and your own capabilities before ever taking a shot at game.

I wish all of you good hunting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Amen


----------



## slingshotx (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Lacumo,

Thanks very much for the nice piece of the bloody great kill.

A picture is worth a thousand words!

Best regards


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Could you take dear with a slingbow?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

projector101 said:


> Could you take dear with a slingbow?


Certainly ... somewhere in this forum, Bill Hays posted a photo of his daughter with a deer she took with a slingbow this past fall.

Cheers ..... Charles

Here is the link:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20224-killing-a-deer-is-possible-after-all/


----------



## Sandinfool (Dec 28, 2013)

Took my quad banded Hell Hammer down to Texas pig hunting on Monday. Made some great stalks but every time I got within range they would fly away. Could not believe it! Got some great video too. I'd post it but Bigfoot stole my camera and all my beef jerky. Darn the bad luck.

The first liar don't stand a chance around here.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Now I know why the T-Rex went kaput Charles! You and Yukon Pete did it!


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Lacumo,

You got me laughing so hard that I about fell out of my chair! Thanks for the laugh! That was awesome!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Charles.


----------

